
Ask HN: Part-time Developers - craigkilgo
Why do you rarely see companies looking for part-time developers?  It seems like if you hired a developer for 20 hours a week, you might be able to get the 20 most efficient hours from that developer but still only pay half the going wage.  Additionally, you wouldn&#x27;t incur the benefits costs of a full-time employee.  Are there any good examples of this being attempted?
======
taprun
It would be harder to extract unpaid overtime, coordinate meeting and
facilitate cross training. Not only that, but it's more difficult to manage
and allocate folks when there are four 1/2 time workers instead of 2 full
timers.

------
meric
You have a team of 4, 2 of them work Monday, Tuesdays, 2 of them work
Thursdays, Fridays. How to manage?

~~~
OtterCoder
Why would you ever need full week coverage? Just tell hires that Monday
Tuesday is the schedule. It's not like factory work where the machines need to
run constantly.

~~~
jetti
"Why would you ever need full week coverage?"

Because critical issues happen and typically businesses want them solved ASAP
rather than waiting a week til people come in again.

~~~
OtterCoder
This is development we're talking about, not ops. Make sure your deployment
plan includes rollback capability, then let ops do what ops does. Almost never
should you encounter a _dev_ issue that needs emergency code pushed in less
time than it takes to make a phone call and get someone to remote in.

